# Briggs carb kit--can you get one?



## aadesh125 (Mar 1, 2021)

320424-0122-01-7001281 These are the model type and code for my old engine.

I can't seem to find a carb kit locally. I would also like a crankcase breather tube.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There should be a "LMTxxx" # stamped on the horizontal flat right above the fuel inlet elbow. Briggs complete Carb part # should be 497038, but it's usually cheaper when its listed as a Walbro LMT103. You usually can find the complete carb aftermarket on-line for less $20, but Briggs list it as obsolete/NLA in their parts system, so there are knuckleheads out there that will try to get double/triple that for one. Tecumseh also ran the LMT103 on their 5HP horizontal engines, so don't be surprised if you see it listed as a Tecumseh carburetor. The OEM breather tube should be Briggs part #691907 if it has the sharp 45 degree bends, or 691899 if they are kind of rounded..... It runs about $8


----------

